# Replacing Mid 70's Sierra light switches



## SeattleFX4 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've read some of the other posts on the early style push button switches but mine are more a momentary toggle style I believe.  

From what I can tell by the clicking noise in the ceiling, this is a relay system.  The name on the switch bracket is "Sierra" and the back of the switch has the following "Cat Nº 1091" "3A 24V".

There are two sets of 3 switches.  One set controls a single ceiling track light fixture and the other set controls two single bulb ceiling fixtures.

I've replaced the rest of the regular style toggle switches with "Decora" Leviton switches.  As much as I like these switches I want to change these out to somewhat match the new white ones.

2 questions
What are my replacement options, if any?  
I was also thinking about replacing the fixtures with recessed cans, will that work?

Thanks for the help.
Scott


----------



## donmorgan (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not sure that Sierra still make this switch any more I could not find it or a replacement. Most Sierra switches are now used by the marine industry. Ask at you local marina or boat parts house. Cooper lighting makes switches similar in looks to your switch, but they are not the momentary contact type. There are toggle switches that do what your switches do, but probably want mount correctly. You may want to replace the light fixtures and probably the wiring if wired for low voltage, which from your pictures looks like the case.
This is a pic of a Cooper switch available at most home stores.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 12, 2009)

These are momentary contact switches. You can not replace them with toggle switches.


----------



## s925 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was having the same problem in my house. Sierra no longer makes their low voltage switches. But Pass & Seymour makes a replacement switch. They are also 24 volt/3A. I bought mine here:

Ivory Despard Low Voltage Momentary Switch

They work great. Worked in the same bracket and switch plate I already had. This website sold replacement brackets and switch plates too if you need them.

Glad to finally have that broken switch repaired.


----------

